# Front liscense plate removal?



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

I know it should be easy 
I did a search and goy nothing

The three Tork bolts just spin when I try to remove them, I'm guessing there are nuts behind them....? is how much do you need to remove to get to them. I don't want to tear up any thing doing it wrong. Thanks.


----------

